# Ghost mantis



## yen_saw (Aug 19, 2007)

There are 4 ghost mantis (adult female) in the cage, can you find all 4 of them? :wink:







Found more oothecae in the cage.... more little ghost nymphs in near future!!


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 19, 2007)

I can only find 3 of them


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 20, 2007)

I found all 4


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 20, 2007)

> I found all 4


ME TOO!


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 20, 2007)

Is there one at the very top?


----------



## Djoul (Aug 20, 2007)

I found all ^^

2 on the left, one on the right, and to finish, one on the top of the pic ^^

Very nice :wink:


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 20, 2007)

Good eyes guys!! Here is where they are (see circle in red)






Here is the zoom in for the "less"visible two


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 20, 2007)

YAY i got them all right


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 20, 2007)

Lol, I found them all too. They would be much harder to see if they were green.


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 20, 2007)

Me 2  , took me age to find the top 1 :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 20, 2007)

Hehehe, I knew it!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice one, Yen!


----------



## Djoul (Aug 20, 2007)

Yen  

Put an other picture with more difficulty if you have


----------

